# Windjammer Landing - St. Lucia



## Dough18 (Aug 11, 2009)

We are heading down over New Years but our flights have left us with one day that we have to find additional accomadations.

Can anyone recommend a nearby hotel that my family and I can stay in until the next day (2 adults & an 8 yr old).

Thx!

Doug


----------



## Janis (Aug 11, 2009)

When we were at Windjammer, we were able to rent one extra day right on the resort. You may want to check with them first...OF course, it is high season so the chances may be somewhat slimmer than when we went in September!


----------



## Cappy (Aug 12, 2009)

*What did you like of the resort when you were there?*

My sister & I were thinking of going there!!


----------



## windmillhill (Aug 14, 2009)

The East Winds Inn is next door to Windjammer, just a 5 minute walk along the beach but probably quite a bit further by car.  Haven't tried it yet but it looks great and it's on our "to do" list.


----------



## wineguru (Aug 14, 2009)

*Place to stay*

There's a B&B right next door called Minalto. www.bnbstlucia.com
He is also an owner at Windjammer.
Have fun!
Tony


----------



## Larry (Aug 14, 2009)

We stayed at Coco Palm in Rodney Bay for 1 night. Price was good and it was nice and very clean. Nice restaurants and entertainment nearby and supermarket was within walking distance where we bought some essentials before checking in to Windjammer the next day. I would definitely stay there again for a couple of nights.  

P.S. Windjammer was outstanding you will have a great time. Our 2BR Villa had the best views of any resort we have ever stayed at. Read our TUG review for more information.  

We also stayed one night in Soffrierre at a funky place in the woods overlooking the town. Some people staying there loved the place but I wouldn't go back.


----------



## lobsterlover (Aug 18, 2009)

*WJ*

Do you and your family a favor, book the extra night with WJ reservations! Get settled in there and enjoy. Same thing happened to me and family and our $500 a night 2 bed villa only cost $250 and we received a $250 sun doller credit for food, excursions etc.....


----------



## lobsterlover (Aug 18, 2009)

*Wj*

Hey, by the way, how did you ever score that week? Was it an Rci exchange?


----------



## Dough18 (Sep 7, 2009)

Rented from an owner.





lobsterlover said:


> Hey, by the way, how did you ever score that week? Was it an Rci exchange?


----------

